# Mibro Tools... What's the scoop?



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know about "*Mibro Tools'*? I see they make various cutting and boring tools, but I'm especially curious about "Mibro" planes. Can anyone fill me in, I mean are they worth having, or just low-grade cheezy discount-store tools? Thanks, all!


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

well i did a google search and they share a website with wolfcraft, so i wouldnt say its an upper echelon tool manufacturer


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I started off with a mibro dado stack. I had not heard of them before that. Got it at lowes. It was ok for the price. Better in solid woods than sheetgoods, due to cross grain tearout. Since upgraded to a forrest dado king. Sorry, but no insight into their planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I restored a Milbro Plane. Its a decent user.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, DonW! Now I'm really confused, this person selling a plane insists it's a "Mibro" though clearlyyou are correct about your " Milbro" plane. Perhaps "Mibro" is indeed a tool manufacturer, just not a manufacturer of planes. I'll re-do a search all over again, this time using "Milbro" and see what I can turn up. Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey poopie- I didn't know Milbro made a scoop, but if it works on ice cream, count me in!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Three out of four ain't bad. I have just now gone ahead and bought the plane… based on DonW's generous help. Case closed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I think Mulbro is a Canadian company. Lowes stocks some small items which I think are imported from overseas. That being said, I think they are higher quality imports.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

What did it turn out to be? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------

